# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CakePHP >  درج قیمت لحظه ایی در بورس و ارز در سایت با php

## ksmpro

سلام
میخواستم از api یا هرچیزی که امکان استفاده بده تا بتونم از قیمت لحظه ای در بازار که در سایتهای معتبر درج میشه استفاده کنم
اما نتونستم 
برای فهم بیشتر مثال میزنم
قیمت سهم فلان در بورس در سایت tsetmc.com رو میخوام در سایت خودم داشته باشم یا قیمت سکه و ارز بهمین شکل

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

